# Why I restored my old tricycle



## dscud (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes, I spent too much money bringing my old tricycle back to life, but this makes it all worth it.  Had to share these pictures because he loves this thing!


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 19, 2018)

Well first of all, that's a _nice _tricycle!
2nd, it's been with you so long, I doubt you're going to to part with it. Break down what you've spent over your expected lifespan, and I think it will turn out to be money well spent.
3rd, awesome job. That's one lucky kid!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 19, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 19, 2018)

Good for you!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 19, 2018)

Beautiful restoration job! He has a well made tricycle he can no doubt pass on to his children one day.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Oct 23, 2018)

Very nice job of restoration. And looks like a more comfortable seat than stock. That's one fortunate kid!


----------



## Barto (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice - way to go Grandad!!


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 15, 2019)

Great pictures, that's why you do it _*!!!!*_ & Well done indeed.


----------



## vincev (Jan 17, 2019)

Bringing something you owned as a child back to life is never a waste.It is part of your life.its great you are able to pass it down.


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2019)

Definitely not a waste money...It's part of your family, so to say.


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Jan 18, 2019)

That is a very cool tricycle. I'm sure he enjoys it. 

I have a bunch of tricycles that I would like to get restored but I am torn between keeping them as is or restoring them one by one. My main question is how would I know if I should restore them or not? I don't want to lose any value in them if I do restore them. Who are some good people to go to to have an old tricycle restored? Any recommendations?


----------

